# HELP PLEASE Installing Unikon to my Laptop



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

OK so I just got my Unikon Clock and the directions as to how to install it into my laptop leave a bit to be desired.
In the FAQ it says it uses USB or Bluetooth but then in the actual directions for set up with PC it says to pick Bluetooth PC from the connections menu??? Note the 3 options in the connections menu on the Unikon clock are: 
1. Bluetooth GSM (for my cell phone)
2. Bluetooth PC (which it tells me to choose)
3. Bluetooth OFF
I went ahead and hooked up the USB cord from the back of the clock to my computer but all that seemed to do was install a driver but nothing else, I never got a Unikon for windows program?
Back to the FAQ and they recommend a USB to Serial Port adapter is that all I need or do I have to get an actual Bluetooth adapter?
Also if you are a computer smarty what does this mean: 
Do not try to connect to UNIKON from PC side usning Windows options. The then established link is inactive and will block the search from UNIKON side. If you did establish a connection from the PC side terminate this first and then start from the UNIKON side again
SIDE OF WHAT???? No wonder I am confused


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Did you install Unikon for Windows on your computer?

http://www.unikon.de/us/downloads.html


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

what is unikon and what dose it have to do with pigeons? (no offence)


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

OK so I got a bluetooth adapter and it has connected with my clock, I think. It made the connection but I don't see what any of this does for me LOL! Is the only reason to get it connected with your computer for the updates??

I also think I figured out what they meant by side of this and side of that. I think it meant not to have my bluetooth device search for the unikon but rather have the Unikon search for the bluetooth device. 



> Did you install Unikon for Windows on your computer?
> 
> http://www.unikon.de/us/downloads.html


I have been there but I don't see one that is specifically Unikon for Windows. Reading my manual it seemed as though that is for the Club/Race Station Clock not the flyer's?? When I tried to do the "Firmware update 3.41 for new Champ Clocks" the instructions say:
To perform the update, please follow these steps:

- Power up the UNIKON Universal Club Station and place the
security token in the Universal Club Station

- Disconnect the cable to the UNIKON Base station

- Press Update

- When instructed below with the flashing status bar connect
the UNIKON Champ Loft Clock (PCF)

I'm guessing this isn't an update for the flyer???




> what is unikon and what dose it have to do with pigeons? (no offence)


It is a electronic clocking system for racing.


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

cant help u ...call the guy today.. his name is dave at unikon.. let us know how u make out..


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

To be honest I dont think there is a reason you should have to hook your clock to your computer unless you are the race secretary of your club.
What is it that you want to do once you do get it hooked to your computer?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Columba livia! said:


> what is unikon and what dose it have to do with pigeons? (no offence)


Is an electronic race clock for racing pigeons.


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

When they say "side" they are referring to the phyical device. So PC side, is the computer the Unikon side is the clock.


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> To be honest I dont think there is a reason you should have to hook your clock to your computer unless you are the race secretary of your club.
> What is it that you want to do once you do get it hooked to your computer?


That was part of my question in my last post LOL. I assume you have to have them linked so you can download the updates. I also read somewhere that you can go online to get/watch your race results live??


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I dont think you even have to worry about updating your clock.
I would ask your race secretary.
They should know if you need to do anything to your clock.


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

sounds like you are using the USB port. So make sure it matches the seeing com port.

http://www.unikon.de/us/files/usb_com_port.pdf


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

I use my clock in traning so I do pull the results once I get my birds out 75-100 miles. Not everyone that owns a clock has a race secretary.


----------



## palomero55 (Apr 13, 2004)

*unikon issues*

Did u ever resolve ur problem. I also used my old clock to keep training and inventory records as well as race arrival and entry reports . I regret selling my old clock and getting the champ for this reason alone.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Firstly, I know absolutely nothing about using a clock of any sort, or clock settings etc.
HOWEVER, to connect *any* apparatus to a computer (via bluetooth or USB) the computer needs to have the "driver" in order for it to connect & be recognised properly.
While most modern pcs already have common drivers for the most popular items (printers/scanners/faxes/cameras etc) I doubt one would be included for a "racing clock" as it is a speciality item.
The driver would normally be found on any software cd that came with the clock, or should be availlable for specific operating systems via the manufacturers website. simply download the file then connect the clock (pref via usb at first) and when "new hardware wizard" pops up, it should find the driver youve downloaded. (if not, click on options to manually install & direct the search to the downloaded file)
Even if you are connecting via bluetooth, the computer will still need the "driver" to be able to communicate with the device. Connecting via bluetooth without first having installed the driver will not normally launch the "new hardware wiard" so the computer may not recognise the device even though a connection can be established.
Most appliances also need to have a software program that corelates the information from the appliance & displays it on your screen in the manner you want. This program should also be on the cd or the manufacturers site.
The program itself will extract the data from the device as a file in memory and decode it. From the program, you should be able to load data to pc, save data on pc, and clear data from device much the same way as you would with a camera or mp3 player.


----------



## palomero55 (Apr 13, 2004)

Amazing! A response all the way from Scotland, thank you. Beautiful birds as well.


----------



## hunter1660 (Mar 16, 2006)

you have to download the unikon program onto your computer there youll enter your birds then you connect your race clock to the computer via usb cord to load your birds onto the module...the portable peace that sets in the race clock...that youll later take to race station youll have to borrow the race terminal from your club...its the one that they refer putting the key in.....this is how you assign the unikon bands aka electronic bands to each bird......then you load that data back into your pc......you then set your race computer with its module at the loft connected to the loft antenna....as the birds come in and pass over the antenna they are clocked in.....usefull for training......i had a time configuring it all.....some of it reguires you turn a component on within 5 seconds in order for the computer to recognize it....i just went through this as well and hope it helps


----------

